# 1972 Fender Super Six Reverb



## jcober (Jun 7, 2010)

If any of you are fimiliar with its amp you know how amazing it is. Seeing as its quite a rare find (Fender only produced these amps for about a year or two between 1972 and 73) I figured Id share it with you people. Its essentially a Twin Reverb housed in a 6x10 combo, so not only is it 100 very underrated watts of shear power, it also weighs about 100 pounds and thus isnt easy on the back. Either way, I never thought I could love an amp as much as I do the six. Does anyone else have experience with these amps?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Justin...Thanks for the pic....that is certainly one mega amp!!
I have never seen one. In fact, until you told me about it, I had never even heard of them.
100 watts....that will blow the Trend to somewhere a few blocks away !!

It is good that you are young....I couldn't move that amp if I tried...LOL

BTW...what is the unit on top of the amp...I can't make out the logo on it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

It's a Roland Re-201 Space Echo (tape echo). 

Roland RE-201 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zurn said:


> It's a Roland Re-201 Space Echo (tape echo).


Thanks

Dave


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I used to have it's cousin, the Quad Reverb. My back is glad I sold that one.

:banana:


----------



## jcober (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah I owned a quad for a short period of time as well. The chiropractor visits were well worth it haha. Also, yes that Roland Space Echo is something else. Pain in the butt, but the nuances of tape delay are beautiful.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Justin...did you see tte SF Bassman on Kitchener Kijiji?
I do not know the owner and am not associated with him/her in any way.

I remember you saying that you are looking for one.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jcober (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## disabledshredde (Jul 30, 2013)

*beautiful super six*

i have one that i picked up for wayy less than a grand. have had to rebuild the photo cell circuit on the trem replace all the electrolytics replaced bias resistors other odds and ends and i have to rebuild all the speakers but the transformers are all origional they match in numbers and the speakers are oxfords. also i am gonna replace the baffle board and the grill cloth backing! jw and im not trying to be in any way rude but the fact that i have only seen 5 or 6 in my life im curious what ballpark fig did you get yours at. feel free to tell me to hit the bricks or pm me if you want to give exact details. also you can range it in the xgrand to x grand style. anyway absolutely beautiful super six. i am in awe of yours. hope you play it daily! cheers from the south.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Now that's an amp I'd leave set up in my living room -- so I would never have to move it again! Nice find.


----------



## ampsplus (May 7, 2010)

A good but heavy amp, made from 1972 to 1979, believe it or not. Unfortunately, it uses the integral baffle system with the lousy lap joint corners on the cabinet. If you move it very little and are careful, it can last. And, if you "black" up the electronics, it sounds even better. I have seen and repaired a few.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

jcober said:


> If any of you are fimiliar with its amp you know how amazing it is. Seeing as its quite a rare find (Fender only produced these amps for about a year or two between 1972 and 73) I figured Id share it with you people. Its essentially a Twin Reverb housed in a 6x10 combo, so not only is it 100 very underrated watts of shear power, it also weighs about 100 pounds and thus isnt easy on the back. Either way, I never thought I could love an amp as much as I do the six. Does anyone else have experience with these amps?


I currently have an all original '74 Super Six that I have had for about 15 years or so.
Cheers, d


----------

